# What gender is my high fin Mickey mouse platy?



## Fish lover 21 (Dec 2, 2014)

I recently bought my high fin Mickey mouse platy and was wondering what gender it is


----------



## Kieranfish (Dec 23, 2014)

looks like a female. it doesn't seem to have the gonopodium which is the equivalent of a male penis. 

Check out this picture:


If it's anal fin is long and pointy, it's male. if it's rounded off, which it looks like it is then its a female.


----------



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes, it's a female.


----------

